
Holoflex–World's first holographic flexible smartphone - dnetesn
http://techxplore.com/news/2016-05-holoflexworld-holographic-flexible-smartphone-video.html
======
Gys
'The resulting 160 x 104 resolution image allows users to inspect a 3D object
from any angle simply by rotating the phone.'

The screen is highres but the resulting 3d image is not by far. So its like
VR: it really needs ultra high reslutions for a user experience with
reasonable details. Plus computing power.

